# Accidentally delete everything you just typed?



## Bimmerboy (Mar 13, 2005)

Put your mouse inside the window where you're typing, right click and choose undo.
Voila! You don't have to start from scratch, cursing and swearing the whole time.
Neat little thing for those who don't know. I just discovered this the other day.


----------



## X33 (Mar 13, 2005)

Great tip! Thanks. After all those years looking at windows, still something new and useful to learn /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jaids (Mar 13, 2005)

what recently happened to me was the crap computer I was working at crashed. and then everything overheated. 15 pages of a 20 page paper gone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 13, 2005)

As long as the application is still running, Control-Z will often bring it back also.


----------



## MaxaBaker (Mar 13, 2005)

Sweet! Thats awsome! I have done the whole accidental delete thing myself a few times. This certainly helps! Thank you.


----------



## Dandrop (Mar 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*jaids said:*
what recently happened to me was the crap computer I was working at crashed. and then everything overheated. 15 pages of a 20 page paper gone /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That happened to me once in college... not fun at all! I now save frequently and also set the autosave.


----------



## AnotherDaveH (Mar 13, 2005)

You can also install Google's desktop search. A lot of applications store temporary copies of documents that can be retrieved this way. Just search for some of the text you were typing. It appears that nothing is ever really "gone" in Windows, even if you want it to be.


----------



## naromtap (Mar 13, 2005)

Ok, in my OE, right click>undo is'nt an option, but cntr + Z worked a treat. I'm just as interested to know how you've accidentally deleted stuff as thats obviously some kind of shortcut aswell even if done inadvertantley?
That Google desktop sounds interesting, the first time I heard of that concept was the other day when a Microsoft employee was telling me about MSN's new desktop feature - sounds similar.


----------



## Zelandeth (Mar 13, 2005)

Fine and good when it happens in Windows. 

Really sucks when you're working on the Startup-Sequence on an old Amiga A1200 though and you suddenly realise that the console's in overtype mode rather than insert...and there's no undo feature!

(Well, there is...quit the edit application without saving)


----------



## jtice (Mar 13, 2005)

I have gotten into the habit of highlighting all of my text and copying it, before I post it.
I have had CPF have an error while posting a few times and lost everything I typed /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Would always happen on long posts too.


----------



## Mednanu (Mar 13, 2005)

Saving a document only takes the use of two hotkeys on most systems: 'apple + s' on a Mac, 'esc + w' in <font color="blue">*vi*</font> on UNIX, and 'ctrl + s' on Windoze. I recommend using them whenever you've typed something you don't wish to lose. It takes little more than a tenth of a second to include that key sequence in the middle of typing up any paragraph and ends up saving everything up to that point in the document. You don't have to specify the name of the document when you do this ( afterall, it's not a 'Save As' command ). You don't even have to interrupt your typing - it will just save the update in place with the same name and allow you to continue on typing the document without so much as a pause. I've never understood why people still fail to save partial copies of what they are typing - it's a trade off between a tenth of a second worth of extra keystrokes and forever losing text that you may not be able to adequately reconstruct if it were to disappear.

Remember, data loss isn't about 'if' it will happen, it's about 'when'.


----------



## naromtap (Mar 13, 2005)

Medanu - yes, just tried 'cntrl + S' in windows whilst typing an e-mail in OE & it works like a treat - saves straight to 'Draft' messages & funny thing is, whilst viewing the saved message I found something I had sent to someone that they had lost...! Excellent!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 13, 2005)

Ticemaster: I've done that too, but now I'm out of the habit because I use FireFox. Click back and voila! The text is still there! In IE it's always blank. FireFox saves me so much time. I love opening links in new tabs by pressing the middle mouse button.


----------



## jtice (Mar 13, 2005)

Isaac, yep I like Firefox alot, hm i hanent tried the back button sence i had it though, thats cool it keeps the text.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 14, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I was speaking in the context of posting here at CPF, whereas there's no undo feature in the menu bar towards the top of IE, but glad to see people take the idea to their everyday applications as well. It's great that many programs these days have multiple or unlimited levels of undo.

Cool keyboard shortcut ideas too.

jtice - I do the same thing, even when previewing changes. Excellent idea.


----------



## bjn70 (Mar 17, 2005)

If I'm going to be composing a lengthy document I will do it in Notepad and save it to my hard drive. While composing the document I hit "save" regularly. Then when I'm finished composing I just copy and paste into the CPF message box.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 17, 2005)

WOW! Someone is still using and Amiga 1200. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif I rememeber running a Cnet BBS(Oxygen)off of this in the early 90's with a $320 external 420 meg HD. The Amiga line of computers were excellent in their time, it's ashame that they're gone.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm surprised to find another Amigan also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif I started out with an A1000 with a whopping 20mb external hard drive. Also acquired an A2000B along the way. They were groundbreaking machines in their day, the first desktop machine with built-in sound, 4096 colors, and coprocessors.


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 17, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*PhotonWrangler said:*
I'm surprised to find another Amigan also. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif I started out with an A1000 with a whopping 20mb external hard drive. Also acquired an A2000B along the way. They were groundbreaking machines in their day, the first desktop machine with built-in sound, 4096 colors, and coprocessors. 

[/ QUOTE ]
And intel had the 386 most of them using monochrome output. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

